# Redmires Water Treatment works, Sheffield, September 2019



## HughieD (Oct 12, 2019)

*1. The History*
The Redmires Reservoirs are a group of three reservoirs in Fulwood, Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England. They are fed from various small streams rising from the Hallam Moors by including Fairthorn Clough. The three reservoirs are named Upper, Middle and Lower and date back to 1836 They were created to provide clean drinking water via a water course down to Barker's Pool 5½ miles away following Sheffield’s devastating cholera epidemic in 1832.

The former Water Treatment Works/Filter Station can be found on Long Causeway. It is located beside the Lower reservoir and dates back to 1950. They supplied water to the south-western outer environs of Sheffield via the Ringlow and Rudd Hill service reservoirs. The systems utilized seven horizontal pressure filters (installed at its inception in 1950) and a clear water tank which was installed 1983. Preliminary treatment of the water was carried out in the lower reservoir before it was filtered. Lime was added to separate the natural aluminium from the water, making it clump together so it could be filtered out. 

Despite the works producing water below modern standards it was of a satisfactory colour and cleanliness, and despite high iron and aluminium levels, was still safe to drink. A new plant was constructed opposite the old works in the mid-80s and with used the Sirofloc Process. The water from this new plant was then piped to the old works to be filtered as a final process. 

The waterworks were decommissioned when it closed around 1997. It was stripped of its machinery and apparatus in 2013. The works was on the market with Reeds Rains at a guide price of £277,000 a couple of years ago and sold. Since then, though, no conversion has taken place and it sits empty and forlorn.

*2. The Explore*
Previously been over here to look at the plughole nearby and remember checking this place and think it was sealed up. Have forgotten about it as a while back it has been sold and had expected it to now be converted to residential use. However, when I heard to the contrary and that is was abandoned and open thought, I’d have a little mooch up there. Easy access and despite it being trashed and decommissioned, there’s enough to keep you busy for a good half an hour.

*3 The Pictures*

After a short trek up a muddle lane she appears:


Redmires 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3346 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Wide open as open can be:


img3356 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Date stone reads 1949:


img3358 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And we’re in:


img3357 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3353 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3342bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

A basket of washers:


img3343 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a panel of meters:


img3340 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3341 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3324 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3323 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3319 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Redmires 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Redmires 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A few bits and bobs of interest in the side rooms:


img3347 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Redmires 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3345 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some nice decay:


Redmires 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Redmires 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This is one of the better condition filter tanks:


img3338 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3333 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3327 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3326 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Redmires 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 13, 2019)

Still very interesting despite lots being broken or removed.
Must admit to laughing at the faded poster - I reckon someone would complain about it these days..
Did it have underground sections? I have this feeling that's all!
Interesting report that.


----------

